# For any who appreciate fine knives, this one is jadeite.



## METLMASHER (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm hoping this area is right for this, not selling or trading, but it is going to be raffled soon.

I thought you might like the photos, a few from during the build, then tomorrow, the finished knife.

http://imgur.com/a/WkKwG

http://metlmasher.tumblr.com/

If there _is_ anything wrong let me know, I try not to break any rules, but didn't really know the right category.

Edit: Release time, and better photos link.


----------



## butcher (Mar 22, 2015)

That is a work of art. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Butcher, I appreciate it. I know you don't capitalize your handle, but can't hep it.


----------



## MarcoP (Mar 22, 2015)

Really nice details and pink ivory spacers makes this black knife looking great.


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks, Marco P. I thought of that, just to make the black snappier. Cheers.


----------



## markmopar (Mar 23, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks MarkMopar, I'm thankful for all the support.

The links for this work finally. I don't like relying on others, as it could make one look dishonest :roll: , but I had to here.

Anyway: http://opsc.dark-arisen.com/


----------

